# New Seeley Paper



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

very cool mike and roland, thanks for sharing it, looking forward to muddling my way through the paper. at first glance it appears to explain what may be happening in my area and why we are seeing tolerance to mites here.


----------



## mike bispham (May 23, 2009)

squarepeg said:


> very cool mike and roland, thanks for sharing it, looking forward to muddling my way through the paper. at first glance it appears to explain what may be happening in my area and why we are seeing tolerance to mites here.


As noted in Clayton Huestis' thread on the same topic, there is a good summary here: http://www.beescientifics.com/varroa/some-exciting-news-for-survivor-stock/


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the papers. I asked Kim Flottum for them after there was something published in "Catch the Buzz" on the research. Kim did not have the links and I very much appreciate getting them.

I have yet to read the papers - I've seen comments thus far that the natural ability to coexist with Varroa thus far is not something that travels well - meaning you can't purchase bees with the Varroa coexistance trait and set them down anywhere and have them perform as they did in their home environment. That suggests to me that the mites are evolving along with the bees. I am looking forward to reading the papers and seeing them discussed (and perhaps participating in the discussion) here on Bee Source.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Aren't Beeweavers supposed to resist mites anywhere?

And Sam Comfort moves his bees around.

Although having said that, it is certainly true that some folks have had seemingly resistant bees fail if relocated.

Perhaps it depends just how resistant the bees really are, plus the environmental factors that may help or hinder them. Plus maybe locally adapted mites as you suggest Andrew, there has certainly been discussion around more, and less virulent mites.


----------

